# Thoughts on the Reading Group?



## Philip Overby (Jun 17, 2014)

For those that have participated so far, I'd like to get some thoughts on what you've gotten out of the Reading Group or some suggestions on how to improve it. I took over the concept after it was initially proposed, just because I didn't want to see it die. However, I'm often pretty busy so I may not be able to finish a book in one month or even think of questions to spur discussion.

I'd like to posit some questions:

1. Can you suggest any ways we could make it more interesting/engaging? I'm kind of hands-off with it most of the time, but if anyone has some cool ideas, I'll try to integrate them into the process. 

2. What are you thoughts on each month's books so far?

Feb. 2014: Prince of Thorns
Mar. 2014: His Majesty's Dragon
Apr. 2014: Swordspoint
May 2014: The Name of the Wind
June 2014: Gone Girl

2a. Which book has been your favorite so far? 
2b. Which has been your least favorite? Just curious. 

3. Is there any theme that you think we should do in the future?

Thanks for any feedback from those who have participated so far.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 17, 2014)

1. I'm not sure, to be honest. Getting book choices that people want is always nice. You might consider getting an established group and rotating the book selection, instead of voting. Some people's choices may not ever be chosen, otherwise. Two I've voted for have already been picked. If people never see their choice come up, they may drop off. 

2. I've liked every book except His Majesty's Dragon. My favorite so far has been Swordspoint, which I've always liked. I didn't re-read Name of the Wind, because it's pretty long and I was re-reading the two previous installments. I don't often re-read books because there are so many I want to get to, though I'm happy to make exceptions for the book club. Name of the Wind was just too long to have a go at again.

3. Future themes...dark fantasy, Tolkienesque fantasy, historical fantasy, magic realism/literary fiction. Those come to mind.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 17, 2014)

That's a good idea. Maybe we could set up a semi-permanent pool and then each month will be dedicated to that person's choice. That way everyone gets a chance to read the book they want. Or perhaps even have one member suggest three books they really want to read and the group picks from those? Something like that.

I've like Gone Girl the most of all so far, which I find worrying in some way. Not sure why, but I feel like I've betrayed my fantasy roots by liking a non-fantasy book so much. I guess it happens. 

Of the others, I really enjoyed Prince of Thorns and I liked Swordspoint a lot at the beginning. I couldn't get into His Majesty's Dragon and The Name of the Wind proved too long for me as well. I liked what I read of it though. 

I'm reading Red Country now, so I'm squared away at the moment.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 17, 2014)

1. I like Steerpike's idea, as well. Particularly since a few members have more niche tastes, it broadens the scope of potential books to choose from. I can't complain myself, since something I've voted for has been picked 3/5 times, but I'm sure there are some people who would love to share something they love with the rest of us, or who just haven't found a good excuse to read something that is maybe too old or too obscure to fall under the group's radar.

2. I skipped the first month since I've tried and failed to read it before, but I've liked all the others. Haven't finished Gone Girl yet, but for its genre, it's enjoyable. HMD is a great look into the wave of fantasy coming from fanfiction writers, which will likely be a large portion of writers in the future, and NotW really highlights the quality of modern fantasy that sticks to older conventions. And _Swordspoint_ was just a damn good read.

3. Magic realism, dark fantasy, or non-English/translated fantasy. For that last category, something non-Western, perhaps, or something from Latin America. Maybe for a month with a lighter reading theme, a YA novel? I know the term 'YA' is poison in some circles, but we'd certainly steer clear from the _Twilight_ wave and perhaps look at Garth Nix, Nnedi Okorafor, etc..


----------



## Ankari (Jun 17, 2014)

1. Spread the subgenres over a six month or year period. Each member is asked to chose a month. You can have the tie breaker be whoever has the closest birthday to that month. Whatever book the member picks for that month, we read.

2. My favorites were _Prince of Thorns_ and _Name of the Wind._ I ended up buying the series (and went so far as interviewing Mark Lawrence). My least favorite was _His Majesty's Dragon._

I haven't opened _Gone Girl_ yet, but with a major project completed, I may just get into it.

3. See my answer to the first question.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 18, 2014)

I like the ideas so far. So for July, let's do the novella/short story collection/anthology deal and then in August we'll see who are going to be our permanent/semi-permanent members of the group. 

Of who has posted so far, we could do it like this?

August: Steerpike
September: Ophiucha
October: Ankari
November: Philip 

That sound good? If anyone else posts on this thread, we can add them to finish out the year. Of course if you're not happy with your month, you can swap with someone else.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm fine with that, and I'll pre-emptively say that if we have enough people who'd like a month, one of them can have mine since I've already had a book I suggested picked for the group.  If not, I've already got a few ideas bouncing around in my head.


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Jun 20, 2014)

I've been following along, even if I haven't been participating as much as I'd like; I haven't had time to do much reading lately.

 2. What are you thoughts on each month's books so far?

 Feb. 2014: Prince of Thorns - Liked this book, and the rest of the series is on my to-read list. Glad I got the chance to read it.
 Mar. 2014: His Majesty's Dragon - Was an interesting book, but I struggled with it. Might go back and reread later.
 Apr. 2014: Swordspoint - Someone else at my library had checked out the only copy, so I didn't get the chance to read it. Sadly; it looked interesting. To-read list.
 May 2014: The Name of the Wind - Love this book, have this book.
 June 2014: Gone Girl - Eh. I don't mind leaving the genre, but this one didn't sound appealing to me.

 2a. Which book has been your favorite so far? - Name of the Wind, but I also liked Prince of Thorns

 3. Is there any theme that you think we should do in the future? Nothing in particular.

I am sorry I haven't been participating, it just feels like I'm always running to keep in place (Red Queen...?) and never getting anywhere. But I do have 2 weeks off from school coming up, so I should be able to get back on track with things.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 21, 2014)

SM-Dreamer, thanks for your comments. If you would like, you can be in charge of December to finish out the year.


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 28, 2014)

Technically, Ankari is up for October's choice. I notice the participation has dropped off significantly for whatever reason. I wanted to get caught up on some books I already had in September, so I skipped a month.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 20, 2014)

So we don't have anyone up for making a December pick. Anyone want to volunteer?


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm probably going to have time in December. Whatever the group decides is cool.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 20, 2014)

Would you like to make the pick, Steerpike? I just made one, so I want to have some space before I do another.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 21, 2014)

Phil:

If no one else wants to make one, I'll throw this one out there:

Dragondoom: A Novel of Mithgar: Dennis L. McKiernan: 9780451458810: Amazon.com: Books

I am planning to re-read it, regardless. The reason I want to re-read it is that it was one of my favorite fantasy books when I was about 20, and I'm curious how it holds up all these years later. It was recently re-issued, so it isn't hard to find. It's very much a traditional, Tolkienesque fantasy, as I recall, which is something we haven't done yet. But I want to make sure we're doing something everyone is interested in, so someone else may have a different suggestion.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 24, 2014)

If no one else says anything in the coming days, then we can go with you pick for December, Steerpike. If you want to present some other options just in case, feel free to do so and I'll post an official thread. I was interested in reading this one back when we did His Majesty's Dragon, but I guess that choice was more well-known so it got more picks.


----------



## Mythopoet (Nov 24, 2014)

I've had a huge helping of real life problems dropped on my head and so I don't foresee having much reading time for the next few months. I won't be able to participate in the reading group. 

Ah, Dennis L. McKiernan. I tried reading a couple of his books years ago (including Dragondoom), but couldn't make it through. He comes across as badly derivative of Tolkien and this is because he actually started by writing Tolkien fanfiction. A publisher wanted to pick up his work as a sequel to LOTR, but the estate obviously vetoed that. So he rewrote it enough so that it no longer used Tolkien's world, but was still very similar. (That's right, 50 Shades wasn't the first reworked fanfiction to get published.) It's an interesting case, but I could never get into his writing or his storytelling despite my love of Tolkien. Tolkien-esque fiction always seems to be missing something vital that made Tolkien himself so great.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry you can't continue and hope everything's fine, Mythpoet. Feel free to jump back in at a later date if you can. 

I downloaded a sample of Dragondoom, so I'll give it a read and see if I want to join in for December. Perhaps I should start a new thread and see if anyone wants to join in. As long as there are two people, we can keep it going!


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 24, 2014)

Anyone else wants to throw out a December suggestion, I'm down.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 24, 2014)

Other books I want to read:

Ready Player One
Abercrombie's Half a King
Daggerspell, Katharine Kerr
Feast of Souls, C.S. Friendman
Some kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
Blood of Ambrose, James Enge
The House of the Stag, Kage Baker
1Q84, Haruki Murakami
Winterlong, Elizabeth Hand


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 24, 2014)

RE: McKiernan,

I think he gets some unfair criticism on the Tolkien comparisons, and it stems back to his first published trilogy, which was clearly Tolkien fanfic in its inception. It came out at a time when a lot of fantasy was much more heavily Tolkien-inspired than now (Sword of Shannara and others, for example). Since that time, his books branched off into legitimate stories of their own, and not takes on Tolkien. His world, however, is still very much like Middle Earth in terms of the races, etc. and that continues to draw comparisons. Of post-Tolkien writers, his subject matter is as much like Tolkien as any of them.

I haven't read him in a number of years, and while I didn't care for his initial trilogy I did like Dragondoom quite a bit back when it first came out, primarily because I actually formed an emotional connection to the characters. It is one others may not like because it is very much a traditional fantasy, and also because it takes place earlier in the history of his world and he uses archaic language to reflect the time period. 

As an aside, I've corresponded with McKiernan about writing and the business of writing, though this was years ago, and he's one hell of a nice guy


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 25, 2014)

I'll start a new thread and share your choices. If no one else comments, then I'm happy to read Dragondoom for December (although with holiday stuff I'll be understandably out of pocket).


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 26, 2014)

I read some of Dragondoom today and I liked what I read so far. I don't see the comparisons to Tolkien yet, but maybe I haven't read enough Tolkien (only The Hobbit.)


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 26, 2014)

Dragondoom is only like Tolkien in the sense that the world McKiernan created has a lot of similarity to Middle Earth in its most basic aspect (things like races, and how they behave).


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 26, 2014)

I sent you a message on Google+ about your idea. Feel free to respond here or there, it's up to you.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 19, 2014)

Not sure if the Reading Group has all but dissolved, but I've enjoyed reading December's pick. As long as I have one other person interested in continuing, I'm up to continue doing the group for the foreseeable future. In that case, any interest for January?


----------



## Aspasia (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey! I've been thinking about joining in, if this is still continuing. I haven't been reading as much as I'd like (and I really miss it), the extra obligation of a reading group would probably get me the push I need to make time! 

Currently I do have a lot of free time, being on break, but when classes start up that'll probably reduce. I'm used to carrying around a book and reading in those five minutes between classes and such, so I think I can keep up relatively well (though I may not finish). I'd get the books from my library, if possible, so it might take a while to acquire them.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 23, 2014)

Great! I think since you are thinking about joining, it would be an excellent chance for you to choose the book for January. Just give us a couple of options and then we can decide which one of your choices we want to read. As long as I have one other person doing the group, I'm happy to continue along. 

So maybe post some of your choices in this thread and we can decide together. Once a decision is made, I'll post a new thread for January.


----------



## Aspasia (Dec 24, 2014)

Cool! Okay I'll look among the books I've been meaning to read. Not very current, unfortunately; my bookshelf needs replenishing!

So far what I see:

A Song for Arbonne, Guy Gavriel Kay
Devices and Desires, K J Parker
Wise Man's Fear, Patrick Rothfuss (though this is Book 2, so probably not the best idea. I think the group has done Name of the Wind though?)
Alloy of Law, Brandon Sanderson
Forgotten Beasts of Eld, Patricia McKillip
Kraken, China Mieville

I'll probably think of a few more. If you've got a more current novel that would be awesome too! I haven't read much of the newer stuff coming out.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 24, 2014)

Is Devices and Desires from the Engineer Trilogy? I may be interested in that one. I also own Kraken as well so that's another I might be willing to pick up. Never read McKillip so maybe she might be worth giving a shot as well.

So I'll say of those you listed, my interest level would be:

1. Parker
2. McKillip
3. Mieville (we did him before but not many people participated)


----------



## Aspasia (Dec 24, 2014)

Yup, that's the one. I've read Sharps by Parker before--excellent book. McKillip has more of a mythic style, and her books are usually much shorter. I've never read Mieville but I've heard very good things. 

I'm good with any of those!


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks like it'll have to be Devices and Desires by Parker because I can't get the others on Kindle. Let me know if you're fine with that and I'll set up the January thread.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 24, 2014)

That one's not at my library. Maybe I'll join you guys for February.


----------



## Aspasia (Dec 25, 2014)

Yup, sounds great! I have it--looking forward to reading another Parker.

My library tends to have only a few books by this author too, Ghost. In February, then? Or I don't mind going with another if it works for everyone.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 25, 2014)

Ghost and Aspasia: Yes, if you're more interested in another book we all three can agree on, it's perfectly fine to change the book. I rather do something everyone is happy with. The participation in the group has dropped off, so any book that can get more participation I'm happy to do.


----------



## Aspasia (Dec 25, 2014)

I agree. Ghost, do you want to suggest a few books too?


----------



## Ghost (Dec 25, 2014)

It's okay. I haven't been reading much fiction lately. The fiction I'm reading isn't even fantasy, so I have no suggestions for the group.

Hopefully, participation picks up again.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 25, 2014)

So is there a specific book you've been wanting to read, Ghost? If so, maybe we could do that book for January as long as it's something we can all agree on.


----------



## Mythopoet (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm still keeping an eye on the reading group. I don't have much free time at all right now and have too much RL stress to read something I'm not really into. But if you all happen to pick a book that's on my To Read list already then I'll jump in and read along with you. Other than that, I'll just be lurking until I have more free time.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 27, 2014)

If a work comes up that's in audiobook and is of interest, I'd be in.

During the school year, I spend most of my time reading essays and such, along with required reading. My other two jobs...plus writing limits my time. However, I can and do my 'recreational' reading via audiobooks (while driving, doing mundane work, etc.)


----------



## Ghost (Dec 28, 2014)

Philip Overby said:


> So is there a specific book you've been wanting to read, Ghost? If so, maybe we could do that book for January as long as it's something we can all agree on.



The group already voted on a book. It seems more fair to do that one. I could pick for February if that's cool.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 28, 2014)

If only two people are doing the book it limits the discussion though. I will leave the final choice to Aspasia then. Feel free to think of ideas for February and share here.


----------



## Aspasia (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes, I have no problems changing the book for January, I'd rather have more people join in the discussion too. Feel free to suggest books for Jan!


----------



## Mythopoet (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm deep into the second half of The Book of the New Sun right now (the first half was our reading group book a few months ago), so I don't have any suggestions.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 31, 2014)

OK,  Aspasia let's go with KJ Parker and if anyone has ideas for February post here.


----------



## Aspasia (Jan 1, 2015)

Okay cool! I've found my copy and will be starting soon!


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 1, 2015)

If anyone has ideas for February, please feel free to post them here. We want as many people as possible participating!


----------

